# Yao's Future



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> When the Rockets struggle, eyes in Lakerland light up. C Yao Ming wants to stay in Houston and will give the Rockets first crack at keeping him with a long-term contract — if the team is winning and a championship is a possibility. But right now, Yao, SG Tracy McGrady and coach Jeff Van Gundy seem to have no chemistry. If that remains the case, the Lakers plan to make a serious run at Yao in 2006, with hopes of giving SG Kobe Bryant a new inside presence to work with. But Yao would be willing to move only if the Rockets' future does not look promising — he has demonstrated that he cares little about money and contracts, passing up numerous endorsement opportunities. . . .


[Link] 

Where do you see Yao playing in 2006? I am pretty sure he won't go anywhere.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

JVG system:
All the players don't have chemistry including the opponents.

Rockets vs Spurs

both team don't have chemistry.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> [Link]
> ...




I see Yao with the Rockets in 2006. I guarantee you that he will end his career in H-town.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Yao will stay, JVG will not.


----------



## HT_Flyer (Apr 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Yao will stay, JVG will not.


could it be this year? if we fail to make the playoff.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HT_Flyer</b>!
> 
> 
> could it be this year? if we fail to make the playoff.


This is his second year coaching. There is absolutely no job security in the NBA.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao won't go anywhere,as far as i know him.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

ok mybe rockets dont have to much chemistry but come on spurs have the most chemistry in the nba. what o no the spurs lost 3 games and those games they should of one but there still the team to beat. spurs arent the best record but there still 9-3 not to mention rockets are still going to do well and go to the playoffs... its only what 13 games out of 82 games in the season:upset:


----------



## roastedtoaster (Mar 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketsthathavespurs</b>!
> ok mybe rockets dont have to much chemistry but come on spurs have the most chemistry in the nba. what o no the spurs lost 3 games and those games they should of one but there still the team to beat. spurs arent the best record but there still 9-3 not to mention rockets are still going to do well and go to the playoffs... its only what 13 games out of 82 games in the season:upset:


hes talking about when the rockets play the spurs. its some of the nastiest basketball on the planet. luck if a team scores 75.

remember this game

http://basketballreference.com/teams/boxscore.htm?yr=2003&b=20031211&tm=Hou

30-25 after the first half. ewww.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Laker fans who think that Yao is going to Los Angeles need to read the CBA a little more closely.


----------



## T-Mac_#1 (Nov 25, 2004)

Damn straight, Yao won't leave as long as Houston treat him right.


----------

